# Anyone have any experience with CBD oil for Dogs for Arthritis?



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a 10 year old dog that can't take any NSAIDS. She had CCL surgery a few years ago and I have her on extra-strength Glucosamine which had been working well, but now she is limping a little more. Tramadol helps but I would like to try CBD oil. Anyone have recommendations for certain products? They are not cheap and I want to make sure I am not getting scammed and they are as pure as possible.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Doc E has a bunch of information linked on the Gun Dog Forum (Duck Hunter's Refuge forums)...


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

I give my male CBD to help control his itching, it takes a while to build up in the dogs system but his itching has gone away. I'm happy with the results. I but it from Amazon it's called serenity hemp oil. Get the larger bottle it will go fast. It says it works on pain so should work for you.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

If you buy CBD specifically for dogs you will overpay dramatically. (I'm talking about you, Cannapet)
If you buy CBD tinctures from a hemp purveyor formulated for people you will overpay but a little less dramatically.
If you buy CBD tinctures for people from a dispensary you will over pay a little less dramatically still.
If you buy CBD isolate and make your own tinctures with MCT or another oil you will pay about 20% of what you would pay buying formulas for pets...

We've been buying 500mg in an MCT tincture from the dispensary and paying $45 per 500 mg, sometimes it goes on sale.

I bought 2 grams of CBD isolate yesterday for $60 (missed the sale when it was at $20/gram) and made tinctures up last night - takes about 15 minutes...so i got 4 dropper bottles worth of tincture for $60 versus the $180 I would have paid at the dispensary and the much much higher price for a tincture that says 'pet' on it.

Seems to be very helpful, especially helps my 14 year old warrior sleep at night.

You want CBD, not hemp oil.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Higly recommend your read the threads mentioned above in the duck hunter refuge.
Here is a link
http://www.refugeforums.com/threads/updated-news-about-cbd-for-dogs-and-cats.1034698/#post-10976077
I need to see some studies before I jump on board.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

spaightlabs said:


> I bought 2 grams of CBD isolate yesterday for $60 (missed the sale when it was at $20/gram) and made tinctures up last night - takes about 15 minutes...so i got 4 dropper bottles worth of tincture for $60 versus the $180 I would have paid at the dispensary and the much much higher price for a tincture that says 'pet' on it.


Where did you buy the isolate?? Important it is in the correct oil like you mention MCT, or Krill oil was mentioned.
Human CBD products are not well absorbed by dogs from my reading, but there is still alot of conjecture and mis-information out there. (in supplements?? surely not-VBG)


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Doc Baxter.

I don't think the isolate is any different for humans or dogs, just the base oils.

I used non-GMO MCT oil to make my tinctures.

Colorado has a pretty good supply of hemp producers and there are several outfits producing the CBD isolate which is derived from CO2 extraction versus chemical extraction.

The manufacturer of the product I purchased is called CB Distillery and they ship nationwide.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Thank you for the help in posts and pms. I have discovered there are many pet CBD and hemp oils of various grades and prices. I contacted the one on the Refuge and their "support" is just a computer constantly emailing to buy so I am not impressed since they offered a coupon and their website does not honor it when you order. Thank you Spaightlabs for your advice. First I want to see if it works. No dispensary here (I wish) but I may have a contact. Very helpful. Looking for the purist CBD to try.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Nancy - the folks at CB Distillery have the lab certifications (get it , HA!) of purity online and will ship to WI. - they are 99% and higher for CBD.

Their CBD has no THC or other psychoactive ingredients, so legal. I will be back in East Troy, WI sometime this summer otherwise and could 'mule' some your direction. 

Otherwise, we can buy retail here easily and I'd be happy to ship some your way. a 1 gram container is about the diameter of quarter and 1 inch high. They sell .5 gram containers as well so the investment is small to give it a try. I don't think there is any possible harm from CBD, but I don't know for 100% certain on that and leave that answer for the DVM and MDs to answer.

Instructions on how to make tinctures or lotions below.

https://discovercbd.com/pages/cbd-recipes-and-suggestions

Most of the 'results' folks report are subjective - there just isn't peer-reviewed and controlled studies out there.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Funny thing. I just came from my grand-daughter's graduation party. A couple there have a 15 year old lab they were going to put down because she couldn't get up to a standing position after laying down. She was unable to really get around much at all. After starting her on the CBD oil, she's mobile and can actually get up on their couch on her own.

Just an anecdote. Hardly scientific.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Helped my 7 year old lab last year recover from a strained ccl came back 100 percent


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Haven't tried it on the dog but sure helps my back.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I got some and I noticed a difference in 2 days. Now it's not proof because I did tweak what I give her by increasing the green lipped mussel but she is moving around much faster and is in better spirits.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Update: old dog is flat out running in from outside. So nice to see the gray eye-browed face happy.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

My arthritic 9 yo lab is on adequan shots and galliprant. I was at a farmers market and bought some CBD oil to put on her food. Wow what an improvement. At the end of the day she is pretty stoved up no matter what she does during the day. We went to our cabin and she grabbed a stick and ran all over like a puppy, swam and hiked. That night went outside to the bathroom without her laying down. It was the biggest improvement I have seen in her. Try some if you have an arthritic dog.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Awesome to hear Nancy.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

spaightlabs said:


> Awesome to hear Nancy.


She's still doing well so I bought the 100% pure stuff and I will make my own after I use the commercially made stuff up. I'm very happy with the results. She has HGE which means her stomach lining can slough off, cause unknown, with pools of blood. I have kept it down to only the first time when I didn't know what happened. At the first sign of it I start medication but her response to the CBD was about the same as Metacam acts on my other dogs when I started it.

She is still taking all the Glucosamine and green lipped mussel supplements as before.


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Details? Dosages? Supplier? Can you share with us ?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

This is the first one I used https://www.innovetpet.com/products/purcbd
They give you doses by weight. I give her 12 drops 2X a day and started out with once a day
Now I will use the pure product from CB Distillery in Colorado and make my own (see post 9)


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, Nancy, for sharing all your knowledge and info.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

So far, zero improvement/affect on dog or human in this house.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

I am no expert, but when I was looking into this I found out there is a big difference between CBD oil and hemp oil. CBD oil has the good stuff in it. Hemp oil is made from the seeds, and if you remember the 70s the pot seeds were picked out and thrown out. That's why CBD made from the stems and leaves is more expensive and likely has more therapeutic value.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

CBD is CBD whether from Hemp or Marijuana...its the other stuff (THC, terpenes) that is in MJ versus hemp that may create some differences.


----------



## Aleksksks (Sep 19, 2018)

You have to be careful which CBD oil you are buying. There is indeed a difference cbd vs hemp oil. We have over the counter CBD oil without THC. THC is important for pain relief, but only available for humans with a receipt from pain management or GP....This is for us humans. Never heard about it for our dogs. I think you better ask your vet about this!!


----------



## Aleksksks (Sep 19, 2018)

I use CBD oil myself & so does my dog. It's amazing . Here you can find more info on CBD free shipping. I use CBD oil for my old dog and for me for our joint aches & the light for my anxious terrier. I do believe it makes a difference. This could be placebo effect but don't really care as long as it works


----------



## mackreacher (Jan 23, 2020)

CBD oil worked to alleviate my 8 year old Golden's achy joints. Seems to run better and enjoy walks again.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

my eight year old is sitting waiting at the fridge every day and now my nine year old is there also. they both get a dose every morning. I get mine in the powder form and mix it myself it's much cheaper that way and takes like ten minuets to do so. Google it and you should find a good price per gram.


----------



## sbl (Jul 11, 2011)

As a sports medicine veterinarian, I am a supporter of Ellevet Sciences CBD products for my patients. They have research and science behind their products as well as as published clinical trials and ongoing ones as well.
Sarah


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

sbl said:


> As a sports medicine veterinarian, I am a supporter of Ellevet Sciences CBD products for my patients. They have research and science behind their products as well as as published clinical trials and ongoing ones as well.
> Sarah


Sarah, what do we know about interaction between cbd products and other drugs dogs might be taking? Is that or should that be a concern? 
Thanks!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

We attended the Global Pet Expo show last year and the number of manufacturers with CBD products was unbelievable! If you google the 2020 show I am sure you will be able to find a listing of CBD companies exhibiting and be able to discover the variety of products being sold. 

*** Note - this show is trade only so the manufacturers should be to give you a retailer in your area.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

A subject Franco has expert knowledge of and he probably won't share.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

drunkenpoacher said:


> A subject Franco has expert knowledge of and he probably won't share.


That is just a dumb post.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

EdA said:


> Sarah, what do we know about interaction between cbd products and other drugs dogs might be taking? Is that or should that be a concern?
> Thanks!


Great question, I'd like to know that too. Glad to see some "real research" being done, is there a way to see some of the research reports?


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been using the Hemp Chews made for dogs on my old girl and it helps. I wasn't sure how much until I ran out and it took a week to get it in and the turn around with her was very noticeable. I use it to keep her comfortable. Not helping with the hind legs giving out , but she does sleep better and seems to feel better.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

NateB said:


> Great question, I'd like to know that too. Glad to see some "real research" being done, is there a way to see some of the research reports?


i attended a seminar one year ago presented by Dr. Dawn Booth a Diplomate of The American College of Veterinary Clinical Pharmacology, professor at Auburn University, and highly respected veterinary pharmacologist. She cautioned veterinarians about dispensing CBD products, one concern being potential interaction with other drugs. I am hoping more information exists today. Could we be inactivating heartworm preventatives or drugs given for epilepsy, thyroid disease, etc?


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

EdA said:


> i attended a seminar one year ago presented by Dr. Dawn Booth a Diplomate of The American College of Veterinary Clinical Pharmacology, professor at Auburn University, and highly respected veterinary pharmacologist. She cautioned veterinarians about dispensing CBD products, one concern being potential interaction with other drugs. I am hoping more information exists today. Could we be inactivating heartworm preventatives or drugs given for epilepsy, thyroid disease, etc?


When Dr. Booth speaks, I listen. Would be nice to understand the pharmacology and physiologic response to the newest "wonder drug".


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I had a 10.5-year-old who underwent Chemo Treatment, during the treatment I had to discontinue any type of anti-inflammatory- so I tried Canna-Pet. Worked like a charm. Right now I have an 8-year-old with a bum shoulder- he is also on Cana-Pet with the help of Dasuquin with MSM... Still working like a charm.


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> I had a 10.5-year-old who underwent Chemo Treatment, during the treatment I had to discontinue any type of anti-inflammatory- so I tried Canna-Pet. Worked like a charm. Right now I have an 8-year-old with a bum shoulder- he is also on Cana-Pet with the help of Dasuquin with MSM... Still working like a charm.


when you say works like a charm what do you mean? Is the dog able to run and compete or does it just help with comfort? Can i ask what is wrong with his shoulder?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

younggun86 said:


> when you say works like a charm what do you mean? Is the dog able to run and compete or does it just help with comfort? Can i ask what is wrong with his shoulder?


Worked like a Charm as in the 8-year-old with Arthritis in his shoulder is able to train 4 days a week and run Trials and is very comfortable. I started with the CBD Oil from Canna-Pet it worked okay, but I didn't see a big improvement, maybe that was me administering it. I switched to the CBD Capsils - and I saw a really really big improvement. My 8-year-old went from being lame by the end of the week to not being lame at all.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

I have no direct experience with CBD products for dogs but this is what I have recently learned during discussion this month with my vet regarding arthritis care for 11.5yr female Lab, who is post TPLO just over 1 year ago. CBD product may be in her future. She has been given dasuquin, a glucosamine chondritin supplement for past 3-4yrs. Had been recently started on daily carprofen for "stiffness" and intermittent lameness. On exam she was tender when vet assessed her back or spine. Added gabapentin for that with excellent response. We are also participating in a canine fitness and conditioning program that concentrates on stretching and strengthening moves which seems to be helpful. She is doing very well now, no longer struggling in the deep snow, no limping after exercise and overall has regained her puppy like enthusiasm about getting out and about. Vet and I discussed the chronic nature of arthritis plus aging process. If the gabapentin had not been as successful as it worked out, her next step was to add CBD, which we may still need to do in future as she continues to age. As RN I am leery of CBD products as there are no manufacturing standards and concentrations can vary greatly even between different samples of same product. Marijuana is legal here in Maine, but since THC is toxic to dogs... proper sourcing and quality control of cannabinoids is imperative. My vet group was part of a Cornell study of CBD for dogs with OA(osteo arthritis). My vet was impressed with both the quality control of product and results of the study. The product is a glucosamine chew with CBD oil from hemp. It is made by ElleVet a local company here in Portland Maine. Their products are now available to the public from your veterinarian or directly from the manufacturer. https://www.ellevetsciences.com/shop/
Here is link to Cornell study 
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fvets.2018.00165/full


----------



## Aleksksks (Sep 19, 2018)

We use cbd canada l on our senior dog. The goal is to improve his quality of life. It makes us sad to see him getting old. And as many of you know, we don't know if (or how much) pain he may be in.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Aleksksks said:


> We use cbd canada l on our senior dog. The goal is to improve his quality of life. It makes us sad to see him getting old. And as many of you know, we don't know if (or how much) pain he may be in.


Started it a while back on our old girl. Its expensive and noticed no difference.


----------



## FlutteringCasper (Feb 11, 2020)

I've never tried giving CBD oil to a pet for athritis, only for anxiety/overstimulation which is was effective in treating.


----------



## jjbuckley (Sep 19, 2019)

A pet neurologist has a study on CBD oil and seizures in dogs. Stephanie McGrath at Colorado State University is the vet. It's findings are on AVMA also. AKC is doing a larger study with her on CBD oil. I can't find the results.


----------



## GreggHQW (Jun 26, 2019)

> I've never tried giving CBD oil to a pet for athritis, only for anxiety/overstimulation which is was effective in treating.


I can agree, that in anxiety situations it works perfectly, and it's really scary to give CBD oil against an arthritis. I'm not even quite sure what dose should be like. But I could find this article with cbd dog treats where authors gathered all the most popular CBD treats for dogs, so maybe you should check this out.


----------



## CarolSmith (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi, I don't have any experience. -LOL


----------



## dustboy (Nov 6, 2021)

Curious if anyone has experience with CBD-infused treats for dogs? Does it seem to help with anxiety? When it storms here in San Diego, cbd dog treats my dog hyperventilates and gets pretty anxious. I usually have to resort to using 0.5 mg Xanax which helps a lot. I'd like a natural alternative and thought I'd give CBD a shot.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

dustboy said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with CBD-infused treats for dogs? Does it seem to help with anxiety? When it storms here in San Diego, cbd dog treats my dog hyperventilates and gets pretty anxious. I usually have to resort to using 0.5 mg Xanax which helps a lot. I'd like a natural alternative and thought I'd give CBD a shot.


As with any natural remedies, they only work on some individuals, but it’s worth a try. I think the tincture works better. It certainly isn’t a magic cure as advertised. I take it myself and it definitely works although slowly, and I use it as an alternative to using NSAIDs for pain. My guess for anxiety instead of Xanax may be a push but daily who knows it’s worth a try. Some brands offer free tincture or deals to try them out. Medterra had a 2 for 1 special.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

dustboy said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with CBD-infused treats for dogs? Does it seem to help with anxiety? When it storms here in San Diego, cbd dog treats my dog hyperventilates and gets pretty anxious. I usually have to resort to using 0.5 mg Xanax which helps a lot. I'd like a natural alternative and thought I'd give CBD a shot.


dustboy - is that flag under your profile photo the new California flag? Or is there a San Diego somewhere else in the world? Or are you just trying to get us to click on your link?


----------



## dustboy (Nov 6, 2021)

ErinsEdge said:


> As with any natural remedies, they only work on some individuals, but it’s worth a try. I think the tincture works better. It certainly isn’t a magic cure as advertised. I take it myself and it definitely works although slowly, and I use it as an alternative to using NSAIDs for pain. My guess for anxiety instead of Xanax may be a push but daily who knows it’s worth a try. Some brands offer free tincture or deals to try them out. Medterra had a 2 for 1 special.
> 
> 
> 
> Full Spectrum CBD


thank you so much for your suggestion


----------

